# Annual HRFA Fishing Auction; December 9, 2008



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Annual HRFA Fishing Auction; December 9, 2008



The HRFA will conduct its annual fishing auction on December 9, 2008 at the Ridgefield Park Elk’s lodge located at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. Both new and used fishing equipment will be available. Several local tackle shops provide numerous pieces of gear which are great bargains for knowledgeable bidders. There will be a separate area for items with a fixed price up to $7. Check our website at hrfanj.org for details and look under activities.


----------

